# Virtual Holiday Cookie Swap



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Since we cannot gather to do a traditional Cookie exchange, I thought it might be fun to do a recipe swap instead. I have spent the day preparing for a full week of baking. 3 shopping trips, gathering supplies... and listening to Christmas music. Tonight I will not make cookies though.. I am making a Czech sweet braid bread similar to Challah, it is wonderful fresh, but even better the next day, (ie breakfast tomorrow). 
I will post cookie recipes here after I make them. If anyone else feels like contributing, please do 

OK.. Kids knew what was going on.. so first batch of cookies Did happen tonight. ANY and I mean EVERY time we do cookies, this has to be the first batch. Been making these since we lived in Japan in '96. no idea where I got the recipe, but they are by FAR the fastest easiest cookies ever. Can easily be doubled/tripled whatever.

3 Ingredient Peanut Butter Cookies
1 egg
1 cup sugar
1 Cup Peanut Butter (smooth or crunchy whatever you prefer)

Mix, drop by teaspoonfuls onto parchment paper lined cookie sheet, and bake 10 minutes at 350*F
The kids like turbinado sugar sprinkled on these directly out of the oven.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a terrific *gluten free* cookie recipe that I will put here when I find it - I had to hide it because they are sooooo good, peanut butter, chocolate chips and sugar -

Flourless Peanut Butter and Chocolate Chip cookies - about 24 (I usually get more)

1 cup super chunky peanut butter (I have used creamy)
1 cup (packed) golden brown sugar (I have used 1/2 splenda and 1/2 brown sugar)
1 large egg
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup miniature semisweet chocolate chips, about 6 ounces (I use regular size chocolate chips)

Preheat oven to 350 deg F. Mix first 5 ingredient sin medium bowl. Mix in chocolate chips. Using moistened hands, form generous 1 table spoon dough for each cookie into ball. Arrange on ungreased baking sheets, 2 inches apart.

Bake cookies until puffed, golden on bottom and still soft to touch in center, about 12 minutes. Cool on sheets 5 minutes. Transfer to racks; cool completely.

They taste better the NEXT day, not so good warm out of the oven 

I also usually double the recipe.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

This sounds like a very dangerous thread:  in addition to the potential caloric impact, I foresee more kitchen appliance enabling (especially for those of us without Kitchen Aid mixers).  I think it will be fun - I am always interested in new, tried & true recipes.  I'll look up some of the classics from my family.

One trick I learned when my kids were young was not to make the time-consuming specialty cookies first, or they would all be gone before any celebrations.  Now if I decide to go on a holiday baking binge, I make oatmeal cookies with red & green M&Ms as the first batch.  It satisfies the festive requirement, but are very easy, and more nutritious than most holiday recipes.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

The recipes sure will go into the KB recipe book.   My daughter wants to make some so I'll be looking forward to everyone's cookies. I'll let her make it.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Pecan Tassies

1 cup butter, softened
1 (8-oz.) package cream cheese, softened
2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 1/2 cups firmly packed brown sugar
1 1/2 cups chopped pecans
2 large eggs
2 tablespoons butter, melted
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1/8 teaspoon salt

Beat 1 cup butter and cream cheese at medium speed with an electric mixer until creamy. Gradually add flour to butter mixture, beating at low speed. Shape mixture into 48 balls, and place on a baking sheet; cover and chill 1 hour.

Place 1 dough ball into each lightly greased muffin cup in mini muffin pans, shaping each into a shell.

Whisk together brown sugar and next 5 ingredients. Spoon into tart shells.

Bake at 350° for 20 minutes or until filling is set. Cool in pans on wire racks 10 minutes. Remove from pans


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Here are the recipes for the cookies I have gotten the most requests for through the years.

Snickerdoodles

1 c shortening                1 tsp cream of tartar
1 1/2 c sugar                  1 tsp soda
2 eggs                            1/2 tsp salt
2 3/4 c flour

Cream sugar and shortening.  Add eggs and beat with spoon until thoroughly mixed.  Add rest of ingredients, mix well.  Shape into balls; roll in mixture of 2 tbs sugar and 2 tsp cinnamon.  Place on ungreased baking sheet.  Bake until lightly browned, but still soft at 400 degrees for 8-10 minutes.  Cool on wax paper spread on cooling rack. Makes approximately 5 dozen (sometimes).

The secret to soft Snickerdoodles is to remove them from the oven when you think they need to bake another minute.  In making these cookies through the years, I have come up with some tricks.  In order to make them uniform in size, I use a small scoop, then shape into balls before rolling in the sugar/cinnamon mixture.  Once cooled, place into storage container.  To keep really soft, lay a slice of bread on top of the cookies.  This can be removed before serving the cookies.  If cookies lose their softness, add another slice of bread.  It may sound strange, but it keeps the cookies soft.

Oatmeal Raisin Cookies

1 c sugar creamed with                      1 tsp vanilla
1/2 c butter or margarine &                 1 tsp cinnamon
1/2 c shortening                                  1/2 tsp cloves  
2 eggs                                                 1/2 tsp allspice
2 c flour                                               1/2 c pecans (optional, I've never seen the need for these)
2 c oatmeal                                         1 tsp soda (dissolved in 5 tbs of 
1 c raisins (cooked in enough water    juice that raisins have been
to cover in microwave 2 minutes)        cooked in)

Add eggs and vanilla after creaming sugar, shortening, and butter or margarine.  Beat until mixed well.  Add flour, oatmeal, and spices.  Mix.  Add soda water and raisins.  Stir well.  Drop on ungreased cookie sheet.  Bake 12 minutes in 350 degree oven.  Cool on wax paper lined cooling racks.

These are the moistest oatmeal cookies I have ever made.  

Enjoy.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Since we cannot gather to do a traditional Cookie exchange, I thought it might be fun to do a recipe swap instead. I have spent the day preparing for a full week of baking. 3 shopping trips, gathering supplies... and listening to Christmas music. Tonight I will not make cookies though.. I am making a Czech sweet braid bread similar to Challah, it is wonderful fresh, but even better the next day, (ie breakfast tomorrow).
> I will post cookie recipes here after I make them. If anyone else feels like contributing, please do
> 
> OK.. Kids knew what was going on.. so first batch of cookies Did happen tonight. ANY and I mean EVERY time we do cookies, this has to be the first batch. Been making these since we lived in Japan in '96. no idea where I got the recipe, but they are by FAR the fastest easiest cookies ever. Can easily be doubled/tripled whatever.
> ...


Oh, I sooo want to bake these right NOW!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Here are the cookies that we make as our Santa cookies every year.  They are simple enough to make and are yummy.  Apparently Santa prefers them over other cookies too since he never leaves any on the plate. 

Monster Cookies

    * 3 eggs
    * 1 1/4 cups packed light brown sugar
    * 1 cup sugar
    * 1/2 teaspoon salt
    * 1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
    * 1 12-ounce jar creamy peanut butter
    * 1 stick butter, softened
    * 1/2 cup M&M's
    * 1/2 cup chocolate chips
    * 1/4 cup raisins, optional (we usually leave these out and toss in butterscotch chips)
    * 2 teaspoons baking soda
    * 4 1/2 cups quick-cooking oatmeal (not instant)

Directions

Preheat the oven to 350F  Line cookie sheets with parchment paper or nonstick baking mats.

In a very large mixing bowl, combine the eggs and sugars. Mix well. Add the salt, vanilla, peanut butter, and butter. Mix well. Stir in M&Ms, chocolate chips, butterscotch chips (or raisins) baking soda, and oatmeal. Drop by tablespoons 2 inches apart onto the prepared cookie sheets.

Bake for 8 to 10 minutes. Do not overbake. Let stand for about 3 minutes before transferring to wire racks to cool. When cool, store in large resealable plastic bags.  Yield 3 dozen


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

*Xmas Cookies*

1 lb margarine
2 cups sugar
3 eggs, beaten
5-1/2 cups flour
1 cup nut meat, chopped (optional)
1 teaspoon soda
pinch of salt
2 teaspoons vanilla
candied cherries, cup up (green or red)

Mix in order given - roll up - refrigerate, leave overnight.

Bake at 350 degrees

I make this recipe every Christmas. They are easy and delicious. The exact directions have gotten lost through the years but I'm sure you cookie bakers can wing it! lol


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

_My husband's favorite cookie...._

*Dr. Merrell's Cookie Bars*

1 package graham crackers crumbled 
1 can eagle brand milk 
1 cup butterscotch chips 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Grease 9" sq pan.
350 for 25-30 minutes
Do not over back they should be pretty moist
Don't let them cool in the pan or you will never get them out.

I usually double the recipe and make them in an 9x13 pan.

_My favorite...
_
*Carmel Rice Crispy Treats*

1 9-ounce bag 49 carmels 
3 tablespoons water 
Melt together

5 cups crispy rice cereal 
Press into 13x9

6 ounces butterscotch chips 
6 ounces semi-sweet chocolate chips 
Spread on top

Bake at 200 for 5 minutes or until chips melt
Spread


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I hardly make cookies since my family only eat little snacks and not much of sweet eater. We eat more sweet since we came to the US though. Everyone has favorite cookies and I'm looking forward to eating them (my daughter will make them. lol)  

I already add these recipes to the KB cookbook so I'll wait couple more days for more recipes and will send it to you all so you can make them with your kindle aside this holiday.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think I've already gained 3 pounds just reading this thread.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Shizu, I think you might have to wait more than a couple of days  --  I predict this thread is going to be pretty active at least until Christmas!

I wanted to start baking today, but instead just finished deciding on this year's recipes, and made the shopping list for ingredients.  Might have to add a couple of recipes from here though!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Shizu, I think you might have to wait more than a couple of days -- I predict this thread is going to be pretty active at least until Christmas!
> 
> I wanted to start baking today, but instead just finished deciding on this year's recipes, and made the shopping list for ingredients. Might have to add a couple of recipes from here though!


So true Susan. lol Not even a day and 8 recipes.  I'll wait and see how it goes. I put these in Snack category but even before that I was thinking maybe I need to make it separate and make Cookies on the cookbook menu.  Should I do that?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks like there may be enough to have their own section.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I have so many that I will think about it tonight and add some tomorrow.  I baked 2 kinds for every weekend in Advent when i had double ovens but now that I only have one,  I cut back to one kind per weekend.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

*Spritz Cookies*

2 1/4 cup flour
3/4 cup sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon baking powder
1 cup shortening
1 large egg
1 teaspoon vanilla

Sift dry ingredients. Cut shortening into dry ingredients. Add egg and vanilla. Mix until well blended. Using cookie press, press desired shaped cookies onto ungreased cookie sheets. Bake at 375 degrees; 10-12 minutes. Do not over cook. Cookies will not be brown. Frost with _Confectioner's Sugar-Water Glaze._

*Confectioner's Sugar-Water Glaze*

Blend together 1 cup sifted Confectioners sugar (we just call this Powdered Sugar in the south  ) and 5-6 tablespoons of water. Add food coloring, if desired. Brush glaze over cookies while still warm. This glaze also works well with any basic Sugar Cookie recipe.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Tea Cookies
3/4 C powdered sugar
1 1/4 stick unsalted butter
1 3/4 C AP Flour (AP = All purpose)
3 larges egg yolks
1 1/2 Tbsp tea (flavor of your choosing) Ground finely
1C Granulated sugar (For coating)

Preheat oven to 350*F. in mixing bowl, combine powdered sugar and tea, add butter and continue mixing until smooth and integrated well. Add flour and mix until combined. add in the egg yolks and mix until everything comes together as a kind of mass.
At this point, it needs to be refridgerated for an hour, or until firm.
If you want to make slice and back cookies, shape the dough into a log, roll it in the granulated sugar, wrap it in plastic wrap (ziploc bag) and put it inside a tall glass on its side to help keep its shape while it chills. 
If you want to make roll out cookies, form a flat disk from the dough, wrap it in plastic wrap and chill.
Roll out cookie dough to between 1/4 & 1/2 inch thick and use cookie cutters, Or slice log in similar widths.
Put the granulated sugar in a bowl large enough to accomodate the cut cookies and gently move the cookies to the bowl, coating them for sugar and moving them to cookie sheet for baking.

Bake at 350*F for 10 minutes.
Enjoy with your favorite cuppa.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Here is my favorite cookie recipe.  I got it when I was a little girl.  My grandmother subscribed to a lot of women's magazines and I still have the original copy that I made on her little notepad.

Speedy Little Devils

1 Devil's Food cake mix
1 stick butter
3/4 cup creamy peanut butter
1 7-ounce jar marshmallow creme (or fluff)

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
Melt butter in 9x13-inch pan.  (I just stick in the oven)
Combine melted butter and dry cake mix in pan.  Mix it up and reserve 3/4 cup for topping.  Pat rest in pan for bottom crust.
Combine peanut butter and marshmallow creme; spread over bottom crust.
Crumble reserved topping over that.
Bake for 20 minutes.
Makes about 3 dozen bars.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Marguerite said:


> I have so many that I will think about it tonight and add some tomorrow. I baked 2 kinds for every weekend in Advent when i had double ovens but now that I only have one, I cut back to one kind per weekend.


Ooooohh to have a double oven! <drool>


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

POTATO CHIP COOKIES

1C butter, softened 1t vanilla
1/2C sugar 3/4C crushed potato chips
1 3/4 C flour 2/3C powdered sugar

Cream butter and sugar, beating until fluffy.  Add
flour, chips and vanilla.  Beat well.  Drop by
rounded teaspoons onto ungreased cookie sheet.  Bake
at 350 for 10-12 minutes until edges are lightly
browned.  Cool 5 min and roll in powered sugar.
Makes 4 dozen


I took these to a cookie/candy swap Friday night and they were a big hit.  They just melt in your mouth.  I can't wait to try some of these other recipes - especially the tea cookies, that is a new one!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> Looks like there may be enough to have their own section.


You are right. I'll add Cookies to the menu.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Almond Tuiles
1 cup (4 ounces by weight) sliced almonds 
1/2 cup (4 ounces by weight) superfine sugar 
1 tablespoon flour 
2 egg whites 
1 egg 
1 1/2 ounces melted butter 
2 ounces sliced almonds 
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. 
Combine the almonds, sugar, and flour in a food processor. Mix to a coarse powder. 
Add the egg whites, egg, and melted butter. Stir well. The mixture should have a medium light consistency. 
lay parchment paper on a cookie sheet, and spoon the batter onto the cookie sheet, the equivalent of a scant teaspoon, spacing the cookies 3 inches apart. 4 per cookie sheet.  The extra 2 oz of sliced/slivered almonds can be sprinkled on top of the cookies before baking, just a few pieces per cookie, (but I actually just leave them off).
Bake for about 6-8 minutes or until golden brown. Use a spatula to loosen the almond cookies. 
Place the hot cookies in a ring mold or a rolling pin to give them a curved shape. 
As they cool, they become crisp. Store in a cookie tin. 
Even in airtight container these will end up losing their cripsness within a week or so.. they are not meant to be around for long.

Note: you can leave these flat, and roll the edges in melted chocolate after they harden, or roll around a wooden spoon handle for cigarette-style cookies, or around an ice-cream-cone form for a horn shape. If they harden to much to shape, return cookie sheet to oven for 30-45 seconds to resoften.

--
edited to add name of cookie.. 'DOH


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks like some good gluten free, or possibly adjustable to be gluten free cookies - Thanks everyone!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> 1 cup (4 ounces by weight) sliced almonds
> 1/2 cup (4 ounces by weight) superfine sugar
> 1 tablespoon flour
> 2 egg whites
> ...


Do you have a name for this recipe?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I went in and edited the recipe to add the name Shizu.. Sorry.. it was early this morning when I was entering it in.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Heck, I was skipping this thread because I thought y'all were just gonna post pictures of cookies, and I didn't want to drool all over my keyboard.
I see you are much more nefarious.................


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If you have any good low-/no-sugar recipes, let me know. (The doctor wants me to watch my sugar intake these days.  )


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

NogDog said:


> If you have any good low-/no-sugar recipes, let me know. (The doctor wants me to watch my sugar intake these days.  )





BTackitt said:


> 3 Ingredient Peanut Butter Cookies
> 1 egg
> 1 cup sugar
> 1 Cup Peanut Butter (smooth or crunchy whatever you prefer)
> ...


Nog...I was thinking about trying this one and substituting 1 cup of splenda for the sugar.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

sebat said:


> Nog...I was thinking about trying this one and substituting 1 cup of splenda for the sugar.


I've seen a number of recipes on the web where they use a 50/50 mix of real sugar and Splenda, as the real sugar contributes a lot to the texture -- you can even buy the 50/50 mix in the store, though it's cheaper to buy them separately and mix them as needed. So maybe I'll try that and also use a no/low sugar peanut butter.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I've seen a number of recipes on the web where they use a 50/50 mix of real sugar and Splenda, as the real sugar contributes a lot to the texture -- you can even buy the 50/50 mix in the store, though it's cheaper to buy them separately and mix them as needed. So maybe I'll try that and also use a no/low sugar peanut butter.


Nifty Fifty peanut butter is pretty good. It's 0 sugar.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

NogDog said:


> If you have any good low-/no-sugar recipes, let me know. (The doctor wants me to watch my sugar intake these days.  )


I use spenda in all my recipes and have no problems with the taste or texture. Granted the rice flour sometimes makes them taste like cardboard - but that's a whole nuther problem


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Almond Tuiles
> 1 cup (4 ounces by weight) sliced almonds
> 1/2 cup (4 ounces by weight) superfine sugar
> 1 tablespoon flour
> ...


I have always wanted to know how they make these. Thank you. I noticed that you have almonds listed in the ingredient list twice. What do you do with the 2 oz sliced almonds?


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

For all of you chocolate lovers out there, here's one for you:

Chocolate Chocolate Chip Cookies

1-1/2 cups butter, softened
2-1/4 cups granulated sugar
3 eggs
1 T. vanilla extract
3 cups all purpose flour
1 cup cocoa powder
1-1/4 t. baking soda
1/4 t. salt
3 cups semisweet chocolate chips

Beat butter, sugar, eggs, and vanilla until light and fluffy.  Combine the flour, cocoa, baking soda, and salt, then stir into the butter mixture until it's just well blended.  Add the chocolate chips.  Drop rounded teaspoons on ungreased cookie sheets.

In a preheated, 350 degree oven bake for 8 to 10 minutes or until set. Cool slightly beore transferring to a cooling rack.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Marguerite said:


> I have always wanted to know how they make these. Thank you. I noticed that you have almonds listed in the ingredient list twice. What do you do with the 2 oz sliced almonds?


ok.. I was REALLY tired when I wrote it up. First I forgot to put in the name, then I forgot those almonds.

I keep the ingredient list on hand.. but I know the instructions, so I never wrote them down to start with.. I do that alot... The extra 2 oz of sliced/slivered almonds can be sprinkled on top of the cookies before baking, just a few pieces per cookie, but I actually just leave them off, which is why I didn't write that part in. 
Going back to edit the recipe again and add that part in as optional.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

an aside. . . . .one time my mother was making a recipe out of one of Julia Child's cookbooks. . . .got to the end and realized that it had never said when to add the cup of wine.

My mother decided it must have just been to drink.  

back to cookies. . . . . .


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Marguerite said:


> *How much flour?*
> 
> For all of you chocolate lovers out there, here's one for you:
> 
> ...


did you leave the flour out?


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

This isn't just for holidays, but it is very rich & easy, so it is a great item for sharing:

Coconut Cream Bars

1 cup shortening
2 cups flour
1 cup packed dark brown sugar

Mix together (I use a fork & mix it in the pan) and press in the bottom of 9x13 pan.  
Bake 10 minutes at 375°.

2 cups packed dark brown sugar
4 eggs (slightly beaten)
½ teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon baking powder
2 Tablespoons vanilla
2 cups coconut
2 cups chopped walnuts

Stir above ingredients together and spread on first mixture (after it baked for 10 min). 
Bake for 25 minutes at 375°.
Cool completely before cutting into bars.

Note:  it is important to use dark brown sugar, not light.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> did you leave the flour out?


Sorry about that. I changed it to correct it. The answer is 3 cups.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I check ingredients on all recipes to see if I can have them or adapt them, that's how I noticed - not being picky or anything    sure would like some of those cookies HRUMPH


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> an aside. . . . .one time my mother was making a recipe out of one of Julia Child's cookbooks. . . .got to the end and realized that it had never said when to add the cup of wine.
> 
> My mother decided it must have just been to drink.
> 
> back to cookies. . . . . .


I remember this event vividly .. I also vaguely recall it being a rather "complex" bit of cooking.

Back to cookies:

Chocolate Crinkles
1/2 cup vegetable oil
4 squares unsweetened chocolate (I frequently do the cocoa powder+tbsp cooking oil substitution for this with no problem, and have used the "dark" cocoa)
2 cups granulated sugar
4 eggs
1 cup 10x sugar
2 teaspoons vanilla
2 cups flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt

Melt chocolate.
Mix with oil and granulated sugar.
Blend in eggs 1 at a time.
Stir together flower, baking powder and salt.
Stir into chocolate mixture.
Chill several hours or over night.

Preheat oven to 350°
Roll dough into balls and roll in 10x sugar.
Place 2 " apart on cookie pan
Bake 10-12 minutes.

Let cool for 30 sec to 1 min. before removing to teatowel.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Does anyone out there have or know of an old fashioned Tea Cake recipe? NOT shortbread, but Tea Cake?? My grandmother used to make the most wonderful tea cakes and the recipe died with her... These tea cakes were not very sweet, but so wonderful and our family misses them. Thanks!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Russian tea cake cookie recipe.
Ingredients:
•1 cup butter
•1/2 cup powdered sugar
•1 teaspoon vanilla
•2 1/2 cups flour
•1/4 teaspoon salt 
•3/4 cup finely chopped pecans
•Powdered Sugar
Preparation:
Preheat oven 400°. In a large mixing bowl, beat butter with 1/2 cup powdered sugar and vanilla. 
Stir in flour and salt and pecans. Shape dough into 1-inch balls. Bake for about 9 minutes. Roll warm tea cakes in sifted powdered sugar. Makes 4 dozen tea cakes.
----
Recipe for old fashioned tea cakes cookies, made with buttermilk and vanilla.
Ingredients:
•2 1/2 cups sugar
•1 cup lard, or solid shortening
•2 eggs, separated
•2 teaspoons baking soda
•2 teaspoons baking powder
•1/4 teaspoon salt
•1/2 cup buttermilk
•all-purpose flour, sifted
•1 teaspoon vanilla
Preparation:
Cream sugar and lard; add beaten egg yolks and beaten egg whites separately. Add soda, baking powder, salt and buttermilk. Add just enough flour to make a soft dough, the right consistency to roll out. Cut into desired shapes and bake in a 350° oven just until light brown.
----------------
Ginger Molasses Cakes
Ingredients:
•1 teaspoon baking soda
•1/4 cup warm water
•1 cup molasses
•3/4 cup sugar
•1 teaspoon salt
•pinch pepper
•2 teaspoons ground ginger
•1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
•1/4 teaspoon ground allspice
•1/8 teaspoon ground nutmeg
•4 cups cake flour
Preparation:
Preheat oven to 350°. In a large bowl, dissolve baking soda into the water, then add remaining ingredients in the order given. Add additional flour if necessary to give the dough the right consistency for rolling. Divide the dough in half and roll each portion out to a 1/4-inch thickness and cut out with a small glass. Or, you can roll them into small round balls and press with the sugared flat bottom of a glass. Place the cakes on a baking sheet and bake 10 to 15 minutes, until firm and lightly browned on bottoms.
Makes about 18.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks BTackitt... that 2nd one looks like it could be it!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Glad I could help Angela. I just used Bing search engine with "Tea Cake Recipe".
So I have NO idea how these will tast, although.. I do have ALLL Day to bake today... Hmm... and I have all the ingredients for all 3 recipes...


----------



## Joan Flett (Mar 10, 2009)

Though not strictly a cookie, these look particularly pretty on a Christmas cookie plate with the red and green cherries.

Cherry Jewel Bars

1 1/4 C. all purpose flour
3/4 C. firmly packed brown sugar
3/4 C. butter or margarine - softened
1 egg
1/2 tsp salt
1 1/2 C. salted mixed nuts
3/4 C. red candied cherries - halved
3/4 C. green candied cherries - halved
1 C. Semi-Sweet chocolate chips

Combine flour with 1/3 C. brown sugar. Cut in butter/margarine until mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Press mixture evenly and firmly onto bottom of ungreased 15' x 10' x 3/4' jelly roll pan and bake at 350 for 15 minutes. Meanwhile beat egg slightly in large bowl. Stir in remaining 1/3 C. brown sugar and salt. Add nuts, cherries and chocolate chips. Toss mixture lightly to coat. Spoon fruit/nut mixture evenly over baked layer. Press firmly to adhere layers. Bake and additional 20 minutes. Cool. Cut into 1 1/2" x2" bars.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Totally off-topic, but... Joan Flett, am I losing my mind, or were you called something different until very recently? I know your_ picture_, but the name is new...


----------



## Joan Flett (Mar 10, 2009)

Sharp eye Susan.  Yes, I changed it.  My name is Beverley Joan, but have always gone by Joan.  When I registered on the Kindle Boards I was unsure about what the members were like and since I'm real leery about any internet board I registered with BJ.  I have been here awhile now and have found everyone so polite, non judgemental and not snippy like on some other boards,  the members are all extremely helpful so decided that it was time I used my real name.  Maybe it's the mods overseeing the board as a whole, I don't know,  but it's a pleasure to come here several times a day to learn, have a giggle and often offer a little prayer for those that need it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

<Beverly Jane here


----------



## Joan Flett (Mar 10, 2009)

Wonder how many other "BJ's" are here?  Going by my second name was a real hassle when we lived in Oklahoma.  People kept calling me Beverley and I wasn't used to it so I didn't respond.  I clued in quickly and listened very hard in Doctor's and Dentist's offices.  I've learned now that when filling out a form, I circle the "Joan", makes for less confusion with everone.  Sure doesn't take much to get us girls off topic does it, almost like being in others kitchens making Christmas cookies for a cookie swap.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

21 recipes now. More? I'll update prc file this weekend.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Shizu? You might want to wait another week, at least get us closer to the holidays.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay if that's what you want.    I thought you might want it sooner but anytime is okay with me.


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

OMG!  I'm going to look like a beach ball with hands.  Oh well...as long as my hands can still reach my mouth, I'll be okay.  I'm going to post some recipes for the swap asap!

~Donna~


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Joan - you could be the sister of a wonderful lady here in Mexico.  I had to do a double-take to make sure you were not Vera.  You look like you could be as nice as she is.  Glad you think we are good folks here, I have not turned back since I came over when Leslie was giving blanket invitations and I finally thought I'd see what she was talking about.  It's just too much fun!


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

I LOVE peppermint, so here's a couple recipes with it:

*Chocolate Chip Peppermint Cookies*

* 3/4 cup butter
* 1/2 cup white sugar
* 1/2 cup packed brown sugar
* 1 egg
* 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
* 1 teaspoon peppermint extract
* 1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
* 1/4 cup unsweetened cocoa powder
* 1 teaspoon baking soda
* 1/4 teaspoon salt
* 1 cup semisweet chocolate chips

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease cookie sheets.
2. In a large bowl, cream together butter, white sugar, and brown sugar until light and fluffy. Beat in egg, then stir in vanilla and peppermint extracts. Combine flour, cocoa powder, baking soda, and salt; gradually stir into the creamed mixture. Mix in the chocolate chips. Drop by rounded spoonfuls onto the prepared cookie sheets. 
3. Bake for 12 to 15 minutes in the preheated oven. Allow cookies to cool on cookie sheets for 5 minutes before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely.

*White Chocolate Peppermint Snowdrops*

1 (18 ounce) roll refrigerated sugar cookie dough
1 1/3 cups white chocolate chips
Peppermint Icing
1 cup crushed peppermint candies (or candy canes)

Heat oven to 350 degrees F. Coat cookie sheets with vegetable oil spray.

Break up cookie dough in large bowl; let stand 10 to 15 minutes to soften. Add white chocolate chips; mix well with your fingers, the paddle attachment of an electric stand mixer or a wooden spoon.

Drop by tablespoonsful onto prepared cookie sheets.

Bake in preheated oven for 10 to 13 minutes or until just set and golden at edges. Cool 2 minutes; transfer to wire racks and cool completely. Top cookies with peppermint icing and sprinkle with crushed peppermint candies.

Peppermint Icing:
1 3/4 cups sifted confectioners' sugar
2 tablespoons butter, room temperature
1/4 teaspoon peppermint extract
3 to 4 teaspoons milk (or cream)

In small bowl, stir together sugar, butter, peppermint extract and enough milk or cream to make icing that is easy to drizzle.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Joan Flett said:


> Sharp eye Susan. Yes, I changed it. My name is Beverley Joan, but have always gone by Joan. When I registered on the Kindle Boards I was unsure about what the members were like and since I'm real leery about any internet board I registered with BJ. I have been here awhile now and have found everyone so polite, non judgemental and not snippy like on some other boards, the members are all extremely helpful so decided that it was time I used my real name. Maybe it's the mods overseeing the board as a whole, I don't know, but it's a pleasure to come here several times a day to learn, have a giggle and often offer a little prayer for those that need it.


Ah-HA! Good to know I'm not hallucinating. This _is_ a nice place, isn't it.... so welcoming and friendly.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

A neighbor gave me these cookies yesterday and they are SO good!

White-Chocolate Cherry Shortbread

Ingredients
1/2  cup maraschino cherries, drained and finely chopped 
2-1/2  cups all-purpose flour 
1/2  cup sugar 
1  cup cold butter 
12  ounces white chocolate baking squares, finely chopped 
1/2  teaspoon almond extract 
2  drops red food coloring (optional) 
2  teaspoons shortening 
  White nonpareils and/or red edible glitter (optional) 

Directions
1. Preheat oven to 325 degrees F. Spread cherries on paper towels to drain well. 

2. In a large bowl, combine flour and sugar. Using a pastry blender, cut in the butter until mixture resembles fine crumbs. Stir in drained cherries and 4 ounces (2/3 cup) of the chopped chocolate. Stir in almond extract and, if desired, food coloring. Knead mixture until it forms a smooth ball. 

3. Shape dough into 3/4-inch balls. Place balls 2 inches apart on an ungreased cookie sheet. Using the bottom of a drinking glass dipped in sugar, flatten balls to 1-1/2-inch rounds. 

4. Bake in preheated oven for 10 to 12 minutes or until centers are set. Cool for 1 minute on cookie sheet. Transfer cookies to a wire rack and let cool. 

5. In a small saucepan, combine remaining 8 ounces white chocolate and the shortening. Cook and stir over low heat until melted. Dip half of each cookie into chocolate, allowing excess to drip off. If desired, roll dipped edge in nonpareils and/or edible glitter. Place cookies on waxed paper until chocolate is set. 

Makes about 60.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I made the three-ingredient peanut butter cookies with splenda, a "short" cup, as sometimes I find things a tad sweet.  They came out ok, DH did not like them, but sorta stick to the roof of the mouth like PB does    Definitely need a liquid, milk, coffee, tea, etc.  Not sure I'll try these again, don't think the splenda instead of sugar made a difference.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

how funny. My DH loves them because they taste more like peanut butter and less like flour. 
and to me... splenda leaves a weird aftertaste..


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> splenda leaves a weird aftertaste..


I totally agree! It is worse when it is baked. I tried to make meringues with it and not one person, not even the splenda fans, would eat them. I remade them with sugar and they were gone before I could store them.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I made the three-ingredient peanut butter cookies with splenda, a "short" cup, as sometimes I find things a tad sweet. They came out ok, DH did not like them, but sorta stick to the roof of the mouth like PB does  Definitely need a liquid, milk, coffee, tea, etc. Not sure I'll try these again, don't think the splenda instead of sugar made a difference.


Funny, how people are different. I've made them both ways. Of course, I love the sugar ones but I was also trying to come up with something my mother could eat. I didn't have a problem with the splenda. I used a full cup. I thought they were much more delicate and fell apart easier but they didn't stick to the roof of my mouth.


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Fabulous thread!  I just hosted my 7th annual cookie exchange for the neighborhood last weekend (23 ladies this year) and this was a favorite this year.

Whipped Shortbread Cookies

1 cup butter softened
1 1/2 cups flour
1/2 cup powdered sugar
1/2 cup maraschino cherries, halved

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

In a large bowl, combine butter, flour, and powdered sugar.  With an electric mixer (or Kitchenaid!) beat for 10 minutes, until light and fluffy.  Spoon onto cookie sheets, two inches apart.  Put a maraschino half onto the middle of each cookie.

Bake for 15-17 minutes or until the bottoms of the cookies are lightly browned.  Remove from the oven and let cook on cookie sheet for five minutes, then transfer to wire rack to cool.  Store in an airtight container, separating each layer with waxed or parchment paper.

Like buttah!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

sebat said:


> Funny, how people are different. I've made them both ways. Of course, I love the sugar ones but I was also trying to come up with something my mother could eat. I didn't have a problem with the splenda. I used a full cup. I thought they were much more delicate and fell apart easier but they didn't stick to the roof of my mouth.


Another problem could be I am over 5,000 ft. in altitude, don't know if that makes a difference with no flour  I didn't think they were bad, and the "older" they get I think the better they are 

I have also made the meringues with splenda and think they turn out pretty durn good.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I guess if we always thought everything was the same we would be very boring.  differences are what make us exciting.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

*RANGER COOKIES*

1 cup butter
1 cup granulated sugar
1 cup brown sugar, packed
2 eggs, well beaten
2 cups all purpose flour
1 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp vanilla
2 cups rolled oats
2 cups cornflakes
1/2 cup shredded or flaked coconut
1/2 cup semi sweet chocolate chips
1/2 cups chopped walnuts

Cream butter with sugars in mixing bowl until light and fluffy. Beat in eggs. 
Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
Mix flour with baking soda, powder, and salt. Blend into creamed mixture. Add vanilla, oats, cornflakes, coconut,, chocolate chips, and walnuts. Mix till blended.
Drop 2 1/2 Tbsp mounds of dough onto ungreased baking sheets. Bake 10-12 minutes. Cookies will be slightly soft when removed from oven. Let cool on baking sheets about 5 mins, then transfer to a cookie rack to cool completely.

I know, alot of ingredients, but in the end, worth it!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Marguerite said:


> I guess if we always thought everything was the same we would be very boring. differences are what make us exciting.


So very true!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

My Class cancelled today, kids at school, DH at work, so I have a whole day to bake. recipes inc.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Chocolate Butter Sweets
1/2 cup butter, softened
1/2 cup powdered sugar
1/8 tsp. salt
1 tsp. vanilla
1 cup flour
1 (16 ounce) can chocolate frosting
1 cup chopped pecans or coconut
1/2 cup chocolate chips
2 Tbsp. water
2 Tbsp. butter
1/2 cup powdered sugar 

In large bowl, cream butter until fluffy, then add 1/2 cup powdered sugar, salt, and 1 tsp. vanilla. Stir in flour until a dough forms. Chill, covered, in refrigerator at least one hour. 
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Shape dough into 36 balls and place on un-greased cookie sheets. Press a hole in the center of each with your thumb. Bake cookies at 350 degrees F for 12-15 minutes until light golden brown. Remove from cookie sheet and cool on wire rack.

For filling, place chocolate frosting in a small bowl and stir in nuts or coconut. Use this mixture to fill impression in cookies.

For frosting, melt chocolate chips, water, and 2 Tbsp. butter over low heat. Stir in 1/2 cup powdered sugar and beat well. You may need to add a bit more water to get a drizzling consistency. Drizzle over filled cookies. Makes 36


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

HERMITS
-2/3 cup butter, softened
-1 1/2 cups light brown sugar
-2 eggs
-2 tablespoons milk
-2 1/2 cups all purpose flour
-1/4 teaspoon salt
-1 teaspoon cinnamon
-1 1/2 teaspoon ground cloves
-1 1/2 teaspoon nutmeg
-1 teaspoon baking soda
-1 cup raisins
-1 cup chopped nuts (optional)

DIRECTIONS:
*Cream the butter with the brown sugar. For those of you who don't know what this means, combine the softened butter (not melted, softened) with the brown sugar in a large bowl and beat on low speed until the mixture is well combined and has a cream-like consistency.
*Add the 2 eggs and the 2 tbsp milk to the creamed mixture. Beat on low speed just until well combined. Set mixture aside.
*Sift together the flour, salt, cinnamon, cloves, nutmeg, and baking soda. (This is a tricky step, it can be what makes or breaks your cookies. What I do is sift it all at once, and I sift it at least 3 times. This ensures that all the powdered ingredients are well combined and evenly distributed.)
*Add the flour mixture to the creamed mixture and stir until all of it is combined into a dough. Add the raisins and the nuts (optional). Stir until combined.
*Place rounded teaspoons of the dough onto a greased cookie sheet OR a cookie sheet lined with parchment paper and bake for 10-15 minutes at 325 degrees or until cookies are golden brown. Cool for 1 minute and then transfer to wire rack to cool completely. The reason I suggest parchment paper here is that you can have your next batch ready to bake on a separate sheet of parchment paper and then just cool your first batch on the wax paper and then transfer your second batch onto the cookie sheet and bake it while your first batch is cooling.
Yield: a LOT (usually about 5-6 dozen)


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

I am so addicted to these...
Tiramasu Cookie bars

Ingredients 

•3/4 cup Gold Medal® all-purpose flour
•1/2 cup butter or margarine, softened
•1/4 cup powdered sugar
•1 cup granulated sugar
•3/4 cup whipping cream
•1/4 cup butter or margarine, melted
•3 tablespoons Gold Medal® all-purpose flour
•1 tablespoon instant coffee granules or crystals
•1/2 teaspoon vanilla
•2 eggs
•3 oz semisweet baking chocolate, grated (about 1 1/4 cups)
•Frosting
•1 package (3 oz) cream cheese, softened
•1/4 cup whipping cream
•Chocolate curls, if desired

Directions 
1.1. Heat oven to 350°F. In medium bowl, beat 3/4 cup flour, 1/2 cup softened butter and the powdered sugar with electric mixer on medium speed until soft dough forms. Spread evenly in bottom of ungreased 8-inch square pan. Bake 10 minutes.
2.2. Meanwhile, in medium bowl, beat remaining bar ingredients except grated chocolate with wire whisk until smooth.
3.3. Sprinkle 1 cup of the grated chocolate over hot baked crust. Pour egg mixture over chocolate.
4.4. Bake 40 to 45 minutes or until golden brown and set. Cool completely in pan on cooling rack, about 1 hour 15 minutes.
5.5. In medium bowl, beat cream cheese and 1/4 cup whipping cream on medium speed about 2 minutes or until fluffy. Spread over cooled bars. Sprinkle with remaining grated chocolate. For bars, cut into 6 rows by 4 rows. Garnish each with chocolate curl. Store covered in refrigerator.

Save some for Santa...


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I just found this thread. mmmmmmm!

Chocolate Crinkles are my favorite. There are some in the freezer right now waiting for Christmas Eve. My family has a tradition of no candy or cookies until Christmas Eve and then it's a week of eating.

I just finished making these, they are a family favorite.

*ROCKY ROAD FUDGE BARS*

*BASE*
½ cup butter
1 oz (1 square) unsweetened chocolate
1 cup flour
1 cup sugar
¾ cup chopped nuts
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 eggs

*FILLING*
6 ounces of cream cheese
(you will use the other 2 ounces in the frosting)
¼ cup butter
½ cup sugar
2 Tablespoons flour
½ teaspoon vanilla
1 egg
6 ounces (1 cup) semi sweet chocolate chips
¼ cup chopped nuts (I use walnuts but any kind you like will do)

*FROSTING*
2 cups miniature marshmallows
¼ cup butter
¼ cup milk
1 ounce (1 square) unsweetened chocolate
2 ounces of cream cheese (reserved from the base)
3 cups powdered sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla

*BASE*
Heat oven to 350. Grease and flour a 13x9 inch pan.
In a large saucepan, over low heat, melt the margarine and chocolate. Lightly spoon flour into a measuring cup; level off. Add remaining base ingredients; mix well. Spread in prepared pan.

*_I put the base in the refrigerator while making the filling because the filling spreads more easily, but you don't have to chill the base for the recipe to work._

*FILLING*
In a small bowl, combine all filling ingredients except nuts and chocolate chips. Beat 1 minute at medium speed until mixture is smooth and fluffy; stir in nuts. Spread over chocolate mixture. Sprinkle evenly with chocolate chips.
Bake at 350 for 25 to 35 minutes or until a toothpick comes out clean. Immediately sprinkle with marshmallows over the top. Return to oven; Bake 2 minutes longer.

*_I actually use about 1 ½ cups of chocolate chips.
*You are trying to soften the marshmallows, not brown them_

*FROSTING*
In a large sauce pan over low heat, melt butter, chocolate and cream cheese with the milk. Remove from heat; stir in remaining ingredients until smooth. Immediately pour frosting over marshmallows and lightly swirl with a knife to marble. Chill until firm; cut into bars.

*_I start the frosting with about 10 minutes left to bake the base/filling. It doesn't take that long but I like to be ready.

*Not a recipe for a beginning baker but surprisingly easy to make. And it makes a lot so they are really good for a non-virtual cookie exchange.

*Do not use self-rising flour but all purpose and unbleached work well_.

Recipe courtesy of Pillsbury


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Thinkin' I'm going to have to go get some munchies and head for the Current  Snackage thread!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow so many tonigh. Going to update KB cookbook now. Will send out prc file tonight.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

thanks Shizu!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*GREAT THREAD!!!*

Here is my personal favorite: They aren't just for Christmas and everybody LOVES them!! They were given to me 40 years ago by the elementary school cook because I begged her and begged her for the recipe. She gave them to me on Halloween in the first grade and said, "Do you want a trick or a treat?" Mrs. Ferri was the sweetest lady. She passed on shortly after...and I treasure her recipe.

*NO BAKE CHOCOLATE OATMEAL COOKIES*
*COMBINE IN a SAUCEPAN on LOW HEAT:*
1 stick butter = 1/2 cup
1-2/3 cups sugar add slowly stirring until well melted
2 Tablespoons plus 1 teaspoon of cocoa (powder form) (DO NOT USE BAKERS CHOCOLATE...too bitter)
1/2 cup evaporated milk--(I've used regular milk with no problem) 
Heat all until well blended and very warm but don't boil yet.
*REMOVE FROM HEAT and ADD:*
1/2 cup peanut butter (I use Skippy Super Chunky) 
1 teaspoon vanilla
*PLACE BACK ON HEAT--NOW BRING TO A BOIL--ADD:*
3 cups Oatmeal (_*QUICK*_ Oats) can use a bit more if needed
HEAT TO: med boil; stir for *one full minute* should be thick 
(the boil cooks the oats) be sure oats are well coated
REMOVE FROM HEAT (DON'T OVERCOOK)
*STIR IN:* (OPTIONAL) I love 'em with:
1/3 cup flaked coconut
1/3 cup raisins 
Scoop by well rounded teaspoons onto waxed paper an inch apart and let sit 
at room temp until firm. If in a hurry freeze until firm. Peel from waxed paper 
and serve room temp. Makes approximately 3 dozen; depending on size.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

These sound interesting, but...



sjc said:


> 1 stick butter = 1/4 cup


... which did you mean? 1/2 cup or 1/4 cup? A stick of butter is 1/2 cup.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Ooops...I've edited the correction.  Good catch.  I'm a bit punchy; I only got 3 hours sleep last night.  Thanks Susan.  These literally take 10 min tops and are DELICIOUS.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

appear to be gluten free as well - - better wait until DH gets back or I'll eat 'em all


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Will there be more? Since I missed Anju's recipe, I'll make one more update tonight or tomorrow before Christmas. lol Right now there's 2, sjc and Anju's. Want to be included in this one? Please post today.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Graham Cracker Cookies


Cookie pan with edge
Graham crackers
½ cup finely chopped pecans, walnuts or almonds
2 sticks salted butter
½ cup white sugar

Spray cookie sheet with Pam.  Layer cookie sheet with Graham crackers (break them at the seam).  Place close together so that most of the glaze with stay on top of the crackers.  Heat butter and sugar on low heat until butter melts and sugar is dissolved.  Then bring to a boil for 2 minutes.  Pour hot mixture over crackers and completely cover each cracker.  Sprinkle with nuts.  Bake at 350 degrees for 8-10 minutes on middle shelf in oven.  Let  cool for 5 minutes then removed from pan and place crackers on a cooling rack.  Completely cool on rack before storing.

Note:  1 box of Graham crackers with make 3 pans of cookies and you will need 6 sticks of butter.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok Shizu. I think it's safe now. heheh


----------



## salaniz (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a 2 ingredient cookie that's asked for each year at a Christmas party we go to.  This year DH was nearly attacked on his way to the kitchen!  I have no idea what the name of these are so feel free to come up with your own.

1 roll peanut butter cookie dough (from the refrigerated section of the grocery store)
1 bag Reese's miniature peanut butter cups

Preheat to temp shown on cookie dough wrapper. (I think it's 375).
Cut into slices about 3/4" thick and then quarter each slice.
Put quarters into mini-muffin pans (1 quarter per slot).

Bake for 9 minutes.

While baking, unwrap the peanut butter cups.

The minute the cookies come out of the oven, put one mini cup into the center of each muffin.

You guys will have to forgive the rambling recipe.  It's late, it's been a long day, and I'm typing in the dark so I don't keep everyone awake.

Enjoy!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I think I got everything in the recipe ebook now. lol


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

These are really bars more than they are cookies and I just made them for the first time tonight, but they look like they'll be really good and it was really easy to make. I heard about the recipe on the radio and it sounded so strange I had to try it! I tasted it every step of the way and don't see how the end product could turn out anything but delicious.

*Strawberry Pretzel Jello Salad Bars*

2 cups crushed pretzel sticks
3 tbsp sugar
3/4 cups melted butter

Mix all those ingredients together and pat down into a 9x13" pan then bake at 325 degrees for 8 minutes. Pull out and let cool. I refrigerated mine for a half hour or so.

8 oz. cream cheese
1 cup sugar
8 oz. cool whip

Whip the sugar and cream cheese together then fold in the cool whip. Spread on top of the pretzel layer and chill for a few more minutes. Be sure the sides of the pan are covered with the mixture so there is a seal between it and the pretzels.

2 cups boiling water
2 10 oz packages of frozen strawberries partially thawed.
1 6 oz package of strawberry jello

Stir the jello into the boiling water then add the partially thawed strawberries. Let this sit out of the refrigerator for 10 minutes then pour over the cream cheese layer. Cover and let chill then cut into bars.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Call me stupid; but where do we get the ebook once finished?  Can we buy it?  I'd love to pay for mine to help out these boards.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

sjc said:


> Call me stupid; but where do we get the ebook once finished? Can we buy it? I'd love to pay for mine to help out these boards.


Shizu is the one that is putting this book together. She has done a great job with it too! Send her a PM with your email address and she will send you a copy. She'll also send you updates when she adds new recipes to it.

If you would like to donate to the board there is a button at the bottom of every page where you to do that but the recipe book is not tied to the board in any way.


----------



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> These are really bars more than they are cookies and I just made them for the first time tonight, but they look like they'll be really good and it was really easy to make. I heard about the recipe on the radio and it sounded so strange I had to try it! I tasted it every step of the way and don't see how the end product could turn out anything but delicious.
> 
> *Strawberry Pretzel Jello Salad Bars*
> 
> ...


This is a dessert my family makes every year. It is WONDERFUL!! If you haven't tried it yet I'm sure you'll love it!!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I tasted the cool whip/cream cheese mixture and could have sat there eating just that.  It reminded me of the cake frosting on my favorite cake.  I just love mandarin orange cake and the mixture is almost exactly like the frosting for it which is just cool whip, shredded pineapple and vanilla pudding mix.  Put that over a cake made just with some sort of vanilla mix and use cans of mandarin oranges with the juice instead of the liquids and... Best. Cake. Ever.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I would like to thank everyone for making this a success! The recipes were very interesting and my family got to try some new cookies!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Just wanted to let you know that it _continues_ to be a success. (Most of my Christmas baking had to wait until this week due to a non-functional oven, but since I had already bought large quantities of baking supplies, I'm going ahead with it anyway.) Thanks for starting this thread, and thanks to Shizu for adding it to our KB cookbook!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Wonderful Susan! I really had fun trying many of the new cookie recipes, as I said in another thread, I cannot pass up a good cookie.  Here's hoping the Appetizer recipe swap is as successful. 
I am sorry to hear your oven had woes right in the middle of the holidays, that must have been horrid.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Golly - this could become a yearly event!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Golly - this could become a yearly event!


Ummm that is good idea... but please don't repost the recipes. lol I can't keep track of them in the KB cookbook. We have what... more than 150 recipes now?? I lost count.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

**New recipe** I mentioned making these in another thread, and was asked to please post the recipe. Since they are cookies, and it's *that* time of year again, I decided to rez this thread and post them here.

Noah Bedoahs
Ingredients 
1 3/4 cups all-purpose flour 
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
1/2 teaspoon baking powder 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1 cup unsalted butter, at room temperature ( 2 sticks) 
1/2 cup granulated sugar
3/4 cup mini chocolate chips (I used regular size milk chocolate, and chopped them up a bit)
1/2 cup nuts, Finely chopped almonds (other nuts may work)

Directions
Preheat oven to 275°. Line 2 cookie sheets with parchment paper or leave them ungreased. Sift the Flour, Baking Powder and Salt together into a small bowl and set aside. Using an electric mixer on medium speed, cream the Butter and Sugar together in a medium-sized mixing bowl until light and fluffy, about 1-1/2 minutes. Stop the mixer to scrape the bowl several times with a rubber spatula. Add the dry ingredients on low speed and continue to blend for 10 seconds. Increase the speed to medium-high and beat until fluffy, 2 to 2-1/2 minutes. Scrape the bowl. Add the Chocolate Chips and nuts with several turns of the mixer, then complete the mixing by hand with a wooden spoon. Measure out generous rounded tablespoonfuls (I used a cookie scoop) of dough and roll them into balls with your hands. Place the balls 1-1/2 inches apart on the cookie sheets and press them down lightly to form a flat bottom (cookie should be about 1/2-inch thick). Bake the cookies until they are crunchy and golden, about 40-45 minutes. Allow the cookies to cool on a rack. 
© 2010 Food.com. All Rights Reserved. http://www.food.com/322175

I actually got my recipe from a Wiltoncookbook, but could not find it on their website. The only difference between the 2 recipes is, the Wilton one did not mention the second 2 Tbsp of flour.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

And another personal favorite:
Aggression Cookies
Ingredients 
3 cups brown sugar 
3 cups Butter
6 cups oatmeal 
3 cups flour 
1 tablespoon baking soda 
2 cups chocolate chips 
Directions
Put the ingredients in large bowl. Mash, squeeze, knead, etc. until it is completely blended. (I use my KitchenAid for this.. hook or paddle attachment-whichever I find first)
Form into small balls about 1 to 1 1/2 inches in size and place on an ungreased cookie sheet. (I use cookie scoop)
Butter the bottom of a small glass (or plastic cup) and dip into white sugar, then pound the cookies flat. 
Bake at 350 degrees for about 10 to 12 minutes.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

*Waverly Cracker Cookies*

2 sticks butter 
1 cup dark brown sugar 
1/4 cup nuts chopped

Cook butter and brown sugar together until it boils.
Place Waverly crackers on 15x13 cookie sheet.
Pour over crackers and sprinkle with nuts.
Bake 350
10 minutes
After it cools break apart.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Apparently I had the sense to avoid this thread last year....
Here's one of our family favorites, I got the recipe from my mother-in-law.  We don't like fruitcake, but we love fruit(cake) cookies.

Fruit(cake) Cookies

1 cup light brown sugar
1 cup butter
2 eggs, well beaten
3 cups all-purpose flour
1 tsp baking soda
1 tsp cinnamon
1/2 cup milk
6 slices crystallized pineapple, chopped
2 cups dates (1 8z pkg chopped)
2 cups crystallized cherries, chopped

Cream butter and sugar. Add well beaten eggs, soda, milk, and other ingredients. Drop from spoon onto greased pans (or use parchment paper) and bake at 300 degrees for 20-30 minutes. Makes about 100 if you use about a teaspoon of batter per cookie.

If you like citron, you can substitute a 12 oz container of mixed chopped candied fruit, I don't care for citron so I use the the cherries and pineapple.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Apparently I had the sense to avoid this thread last year....


Is this really the time of year for sense to become the word of the day? I don't think so...


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

For anyone out there that is Gluten & Casein Free;

Jim's cookie mix

Ingredients:
1 cup sorghum flour (or brown rice or chickpea)
1/2 cup tapioca flour (or other starch)
1/2 cup sugar (or other sweetener)
3 tsp egg replacer powder (like Ener-G) or 1 flax "egg" or applesauce/pearsauce/etc.
2 tsp xanthan gum (or guar gum)
2 tsp baking powder (corn-free, if desired)
1 tsp sea salt (optional)
Extra sugar (optional)
Canola oil (or other oil)
Water

Mix this well. Then add, 1/2 cup canola oil and 1/2 cup water. Add extra water by the tablespoon if too chunky. You want this to be smoother, but not liquid-y.
Beat with blender until mixed, scraping the sides.
Using WET hands, scoop out small ball-shaped hunks of dough and place on non-greased cookie sheet or in muffin tins. The dough shape can be rough. You can smash the top down with a fork to give it the classic peanut butter cookie look. Or, you can smooth the top down by using a spoon. I sprinkle some sugar on top before baking. Bake at 400 for 12-15 minutes. They will be very soft coming out of the oven but will firm up as they cool. When cool, top with some icing or powdered sugar.

This is the standard cookie. And, I actually don't make this version often. Most often I make one of the following versions:

-- Carob/cocoa: add 1/3 cup carob or cocoa powder to the recipe.
-- Spice: no carob. add 1 tsp cinnamon and 1/2 tsp ginger to the dry mix. Add 1 tbsp syrup (cane, maple, honey, agave) to the 1/2 cup of water measure.
-- Date-spice: no carob. add 1 tsp cinnamon and 1/2 tsp ginger to the dry mix. add 1/4 cup mashed dates or figs. Mash them by boiling in water for 10 minutes. Drain, keeping the water in reserve. Add 1 cup of the fruit to a blender with 1 cup of water. Blend until smooth. Add more or less fruit to get desired consistency.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I wanted to bump this thread so we could get it going again for the Holidays because it was yummy last year and virtual have virtually no calories.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll throw in again this year. I had to look back to see what I've put in the last couple of years. 

This is my husband's great-grandmother's recipe. His grandmother always glazed them and then hand painted these with food coloring and a paint brush. Cookies such as her Santa faces had the butter cream icing piped on for his beard and the fur on his hat. They were really a work of art when they were finished! Each family member received a couple of each design (12 designs) on a Christmas plate along with a hand-painted Christmas ball from her each year. We all still make them for Christmas and Easter although none of us are quite as artistic as she.

*Grandma Gertie Cookie Cutter Sugar Cookies*

3 cups flour 
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 cup sugar 
1 cup melted butter 
1 large eggs 
3 tablespoons half and half or cream 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Cream sugar, butter, egg and vanilla.
Add dry ingredients
Leave out 1/2 cup of flour to roll out dough with.

Chill dough in the refrigerator for at least 2 hours but I prefer overnight. Roll the dough out as thin as you can get it. The cookies should only be about 1/8" thick when baked.

Bake at 350 until starting to slightly brown on the edges. You want the cookie to still be white.

*Grandma Gertie's Sugar Cookie Glaze*

1 pound powdered sugar 
2 tablespoons soft butter 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
Fresh orange juice

Mix ingredients with enough fresh orange juice to make it easy to spread. After glazing, leave the cookies to sit over night before you decorate.

If you plan to use colored icing be sure to use fresh OJ - canned concentrate gives the icing a yellow color.

*
Butter Cream Icing
*
1 pound powdered sugar 
1/4 pound butter 
2 3/4 ounces evaporated milk 
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract 
Pinch salt

Mix together and beat 5 minutes at medium speed

Add more evaporated milk if needed to make thinner

Use as trim decoration for cookie cutter sugar cookies.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Cinnamon Ornaments

3/4 cup applesauce
1 bottle (4.12 ounces) Cinnamon, Ground
Supplies needed:
Cookie cutters
Drinking straw
Colorful ribbon
1. Preheat oven to 200°F. Mix applesauce and cinnamon in small bowl until a smooth ball of dough is formed. (You may need use your hands to incorporate all of the cinnamon.) Using about 1/4 of the dough at a time, roll dough to 1/4-inch to 1/3-inch thickness between two sheets of plastic wrap. Peel off top sheet of plastic wrap. Cut dough into desired shapes with 2- to 3-inch cookie cutters. Make a hole at top of ornament with drinking straw or skewer. Place ornaments on baking sheet.

2. Bake 2 1/2 hours. Cool ornaments on wire rack. (Or, to dry ornaments at room temperature, carefully place them on wire rack. Let stand 1 to 2 days or until thoroughly dry, turning occasionally.)

3. Insert ribbon through holes and tie to hang. Decorate with opaque paint markers, found in arts and crafts stores, if desired.
DO NOT EAT 

More recipes:

Recipe 1:

    1/2 cup ground cinnamon,
    1/3 cup applesauce, and
    1 Tbs. Tacky glue 

Mix in bowl and stir until well blended. Work mixture in hands for three minutes to form a ball. If it is too dry, add applesauce, if too wet, add more cinnamon. Knead ball on cinnamon-sprinkled surface until it holds together well. I roll this out and use cookie cutters for the shapes. I also use a drinking straw to cut a hanging hole. These can be air dried for 24 to 48 hours. Turn several times. They can also be baked in a slow oven.

Recipe 2:

    1 lb. powdered cinnamon
    3/4 c. applesauce
    1/8 c. orris root powder (optional)
    1/8 oz. apple fragrance (optional) 

Add scent to the orris root and mix well. Combine with the cinnamon powder and add the applesauce. Add a tiny bit of apple cider if it's too dry, or more cinnamon if too wet. Roll out no thinner than 1/4" and cut out shapes. Use a straw to cut a hole at the top if making a hanging ornament. Dry in a dehydrator or air-dry. Let dry thoroughly and sand the rough edges with a fingernail file and paint with fabric paints.

Recipe 3:

    1-4 oz. can of cinnamon
    1 T. cloves
    1 T. nutmeg
    3/4 cup applesauce
    2 T. white glue 

Mix dry ingredients and add to wet ingredients Mix thoroughly. Roll out and cut shapes. Let dry several days, turning over frequently. Do not eat!!!

Recipe 4:

    1 c. cinnamon
    1 t. nutmeg
    1 t. allspice
    1 t. ground cloves
    1 c. applesauce 

Combine dry ingredients. Add applesauce a little at a time, mixing thoroughly. Roll out and cut shapes. Allow to dry 4-5 days. Paint after completely dry.

Recipe 5:

    1 Cup Cinnamon
    1T Cloves
    1T Nutmeg
    3/4 C Applesauce
    2T White glue 

combine cinnamon, cloves & nutmeg. Add applesauce & glue, stir to combine, work mixture with hands for 2-3 minutes. Divide into 4 parts. Roll each to 1/4" thickness. Use straw or toothpick for hole. Place on wire rack & allow to dry at room temp. Turn after a day. (takes about 2 days to dry). I use white fabric paint to decorate, looks like frosting.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Gluten-free

Peanut Butter Cookies
Ingredients:
2 cups peanut butter
2 cups white sugar
4 eggs, beaten

2 cups semi-sweet chocolate chips
(optional)
1 1/2 cups chopped pecans (optional)
Directions:
1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease cookie sheet.
2. Combine peanut butter, eggs, and sugar and mix until smooth. Mix in chocolate chips and nuts, if desired. Spoon dough by tablespoons onto a cookie sheet.
3. Bake for 10 to 12 minutes or until lightly browned. Let the cookies cool on the cookie sheets for 5 to 10 minutes before removing.

Chocolate Meringue Cookies
Ingredients:
3 egg whites
1/8 teaspoon cream of tartar
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
2/3 cup white sugar
1 tablespoon unsweetened cocoa
powder
1/3 cup semisweet chocolate chips
Directions:
1. Preheat oven to 300 degrees F (150 degrees C).
2. Combine egg whites, cream of tartar, and vanilla. Beat until the whites form soft peaks. Slowly add sugar; beat until stiff peaks form, and mixture becomes glossy. Fold in cocoa and chocolate chips.
3. Drop mixture by teaspoonfuls on to a greased cookie sheet. Bake for 25 to 30 minutes.

Chocolate Tuiles
Michel Roux’s Finest Desserts
Makes 30
Preparation time: 15 minutes

9 oz/250 grams dark or white couverture or best-quality bittersweet chocolate, chopped
2/3 cup/75 gr pistachios, toasted and cooled

1. Temper the couverture, and stir in the toasted pistachios. Place the template on a sheet of rodoïde (or use a clean sheet of sturdy plastic such as a folder) and fill with about 1 tbs of the mixture. Repeat the process a little distance away from the first one. As soon as you have 5 tuiles fit, slide them onto a mold or rolling pin (side of a glass) to curve.
2. Let cool completely, lift tuiles off the plastic only after the chocolate has set and just before serving, so that they keep their shine.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Almond Tuile Recipe

¾ Cup	(6 oz)	Extra fine granulated sugar	
½ Cup	(4 oz)	Egg whites 
1 teaspoon	(1 tsp)	Vanilla extract	
¼ teaspoon	(1/4 )	Salt	
5 Tablespoon	(1.5 oz)	Cake or all purpose flour	
4 Tablespoon	(2 oz)	Unsalted butter	
1 + ¼ Cup	(6 oz)	Almonds, sliced and pre-toasted	
1 teaspoon	(1 tsp)	Orange zest	

1. In a bowl, using a whisk combine sugar, egg whites and vanilla. Add the salt and flour and mix well.
2. Add the melted butter, orange zest and cooled almonds. Set aside.
3. Brush melted butter thoroughly on parchment paper. Let butter solidify.
4. Drop teaspoon amounts on the buttered paper and flatten into a disk using a fork occasionally dipped in butter. Alternatively stencil the batter into 3.5 inch (9 cm) diameter circles on the buttered parchment paper.
5. Bake at   400°F (204°C) until golden brown, about 6-8minutes. (Do not under bake)
6. Upon removal from oven, use a metal spatula to lift the cookies of the tray, and place on a rolling pin to obtain the tuile shape or place upside down in a tuile sheet.
7. After cooling place in a tight fitted container.

Vanilla or Chocolate Tuiles
INGREDIENTS:
1/2 cup butter, softened
1 cup confectioners' sugar
4 egg whites	
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup cake flour
DIRECTIONS:
1.	In a bowl cream the butte and sugar together on medium high speed. Beat in the egg whites, one at a time. Beat in the vanilla.
2.	Lower the speed and add the flour (or flour cocoa mixture) mix until just combined. Do not overmix. Cover and chill for at least 1 hour.
3.	Preheat oven to 325 degrees F (165 degrees C).
4.	Cut a small hole (about 3 1/2 inch diameter) in a thin piece of cardboard or plastic to serve as a template in forming the tuiles. Line a cookie sheet with parchment paper or a silicon mat and place the stencil on it. Using a spatula, place a small amount of the batter in the center of the hole of the stencil and spread it out evenly. Carefully lift the stencil off. Repeat for more cookies.
5.	Bake at 325 degrees F (165 degrees C) for 8 to 10 minutes or until lightly brown around the edges. Remove from the oven and while still hot, remove them from the pan and place them either over a rolling pin, over a glass or in the hollows of an empty egg carton. Allow to sit a few minutes to harden and cool. Store in an airtight container.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Bump to make this easier to find.. coming back later to add recipe from this year.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

At work, we get email tips from Health Matters. This week, HM sent this recipe which I forwarded to my husband and he immediately made them (which I wasn't expecting). These little tarts are delicious, easy to make, and reasonably low-cal (80 cal each). Enjoy!

*Mini Raspberry Tarts*

Prep Time: 20 minutes
Cook Time: 11 minutes
Total Time:
Yield: Makes 32 tarts (serving size: 1 tart)

Ingredients

1 (16.5-ounce) package refrigerated sugar cookie dough
1 (8-ounce) package 1/3-less fat block-style cream cheese
1/4 cup sugar
Zest of 1 orange
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
32 fresh raspberries
Preparation

Preheat oven to 350°. Coat a mini-muffin tin with nonstick cooking spray. Divide sugar cookie dough into 32 pieces. Coat hands in flour, and roll pieces into balls. Press each ball into tin, forming dough up and around into the shape of a tart. Bake for 11-12 minutes or until golden. Let cool 10 minutes in pan. Remove tarts, and cool completely on a wire rack. Using an electric mixer, combine cream cheese, sugar, orange zest, and vanilla. Spoon cream cheese mixture into each tart. Top each with a fresh raspberry. Chill until ready to serve.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Time for the yearly bump.. and it makes it easy for me to find. Since we are pretty much stuck at home due to the weather, Think I am gonna bake some cookies.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

This may be a few days early for the annual bump of this thread from 2010, but I was thinking about it and decided to do it anyway!  Lots of gluten-free recipes in here, many posts from folks who no longer frequent KBoards or are sadly no longer with us, and last year we apparently did not bump it at all!!

I am all for adding to the thread with more cookie and candy recipes in time for our holiday baking.  So many new folks at KBoards, hopefully we will get some new recipes.

My newest recipe I have already made this year and was devoured at Thanksgiving is Eggnog Fudge:

2C sugar
1/2C butter
3/4C dairy eggnog
12 oz. white chocolate chips
1/4t nutmeg
1 - 7oz jar of marshmallow cream
1t vanilla

Bring sugar, butter, and eggnog to a boil in a heavy medium-sized saucepan over medium heat.  Cook to 230 (soft-ball) for 'soft' fudge or 234 (firm ball) for firmer fudge, stirring constantly.  Remove from heat and stir in white chocolate chips and nutmeg until the chips are melted. Add the marshmallow cream and vanilla and beat until blended.  Pour in a 8x8 or 9x9 pan, cool and cut in desired piece size.  I dusted the top with additional nutmeg.


----------

